# Another setp of new pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Exscuse the crappy pics please-I'm lazy

Next set my pumps will be turned off....Quality will jump when I do so...

Anyhow here is what I have managed so far.

View attachment 186776

View attachment 186777


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is a great lookin fish ak... i like these pics better than the last ones because i can see more of him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> that is a great lookin fish ak... i like these pics better than the last ones because i can see more of him


Thanks for the kind words-Rapps is where it's at.......

I got some mroe shots of it as well-But they are the same as these-Water particles or should I say bubble in the pics as well....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, that's what happened in the shots that i took of the new scape that i posted last night, there were tons of bubbles blowing around from switching out sand, i tried to lighten the pics up to make them less noticeable. i think these pics look pretty good tho.

besides, with a fish like that, the pics don't need to be perfect...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another-

View attachment 186778

View attachment 186779


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i LOVE your CK... i want one


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Joe-

P.S-It wont get along with your Piranha :rasp:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, yeah it wouldn't be pretty... my girl wants to do an aro and ray tank, i told her we need a ck too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> haha, yeah it wouldn't be pretty... my girl wants to do an aro and ray tank, i told her we need a ck too


Do it Joe......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fantastic pics AK. your fish look splendid. and you clown knife looks beastly.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great shots AK,
Have you tried the 70-200 with an ext tube?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What does that tank get fed on a weekly basis?
total and types of food?
Loving that last pic..the Pacu looks like it is eyeing the CK..haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> What does that tank get fed on a weekly basis?
> total and types of food?
> Loving that last pic..the Pacu looks like it is eyeing the CK..haha


My tank see's about 4 pounds of Raw seafood weekly.Shrimp is the main diet and a bit of whitefish thrown in from time to time.....Nothing more than that for about the last year and half though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> that is a great lookin fish ak... i like these pics better than the last ones because i can see more of him


x2 is that a jag or a freddie?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Freddy


----------

